# Polygon um double x/y - Werte verschieben



## raven (11. Jan 2009)

Hey Leute...
Ich kenne die Funktion von Polygone translate(), bei der man das Polygon um int-Werte verschieben kann... ich suche nun aber schon krampfhaft nach einer Möglichkeit es um double/float werte zu verschieben....
Ist dies überhaupt möglich? wenn es keine Funktion dazu gibt... Hat einer von euch eine Idee wie ich ein Polygon selbstständig um double/float werte verschieben kann???

mfg raven


----------



## LordLuzifer (11. Jan 2009)

Ist nicht möglich, weil Polygon (wenn du das Polygon aus dem AWT-Package meinst) intern mit int-Werten rechnet.
Musst wohl ein eigenes Polygon implementieren.


----------



## raven (11. Jan 2009)

ok danke...


----------

